# Can oil based primer (zinsser) be covered with acrylic paint?



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have primered my drywall ceiling with Zinsser oil based primer/sealer. A section of the ceiling will not be textured so it will be coated with regular ceiling flat paint (which I assume is not oil based). Will I run into any problems since I used an oil based primer?

THanks.:wink:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

No, you shouldn't have any problems.

You can use EITHER a latex or oil based paint over EITHER a latex or oil based primer.

But, there is really no good reason to use a flat paint on a ceiling other than to hide defects in the drywall up there. Some people suggest using a flat paint helps to scatter light reflected off the ceiling better. In my view, it's better to use a glossier paint up there if you smoke or burn candles or incense in your house so that you can clean that ceiling more easily.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> I have primered my drywall ceiling with Zinsser oil based primer/sealer. ....Will I run into any problems since I used an oil based primer?


No
That would be standard in the industry to prime popcorn or stained ceilings with oil, then top coat with latex


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

tigerbalm2424 said:


> I have primered my drywall ceiling with Zinsser oil based primer/sealer. A section of the ceiling will not be textured so it will be coated with regular ceiling flat paint (which I assume is not oil based). Will I run into any problems since I used an oil based primer?
> 
> THanks.:wink:


Should be fine. Props for doing it the right way! :thumbup:


----------

